# 97 Big Bear 350 problems



## newtobrute

See if anyone here has any ideas...

97 Big Bear 4x4. It will start up no problem, just will stall as soon as you start giving it any throttle.

It was running perfect when we were out. Buddy hit a mudhole and about half way through the bike died. It would fire right back up and die as soon as he hit the throttle. We checked the oil for water, it looked ok. Pulled the cover off of the pull start/shift linkage and no water there either. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Polaris425

trash in the carbs? stopped up vent line somewhere? plugs got wet?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Maybe you have water in one of the lines to the carb. It sounds like when you give it gas, it's getting water instead. I had a line crack on my honda, right when it goes on the carb. Found that leak on the sand bar, after she drowned out. Think about replacing all the factory tubing with new. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## lowcountrytj

^^yep...also make sure no water in air filter box.
I just pulled my carb on my 400 last weekend and I found water in the cable housing and slide on my choke(cold start according to Yamaha).


----------



## newtobrute

ok we will check out the carb lines and all the vent lines to see if the problem is there. while were at it we will check the plug and air filter


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

I was riding in a buddy's pond on my 350 big bear and it was in water up to the seat, as soon as I started to get the nose of it out it died. We winched it out, drained the exhaust, set it down and took the air box lid off...full of water up the filter. Some how I had a leak in the air box and as soon as the water hit the filter it died. It fired right back up but would only idle. Hit the gas, it would die. Kept doing it and I couldn't figure out what it was. I had one of the vent lines to the carb plugged with a screw and saw that some fluid was trying to come out. Took the screw out, ran all the fluid out of the line, ran great without skipping a beat. Check all vent lines and make sure that its not clogged up or anthing. If it comes down to it you may have to take the carb apart and soak it real good and rebuild it as that's what I'm having to do shortly after this happened.


----------

